# CNC router bit selection



## wendy5a1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello Woodworkers, I just purchased a CNC router and trying to wrap my head around getting the right router bits, I have already spent a good bit of money and would like to have a chart that shows what each router bit will do and specs. Does anyone know where I can find one. Thanks Wendy


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Wendy.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Wendy, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join are community, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
You may want to ask your question in the cnc section of the forum
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1339167129-how-post-forums-posting-basics.pdf


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't used them yet but you might look at Amana tools. I went to their site and if I remember correctly they had bits and bit systems seperated by function and lots of video demonstrating those different systems.

Oh and welcome


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is a good video of different bits cutting different material. Onsrud has a lot of information along with a chip calculator on their site.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b5I3H2Hp6M


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*CNC Router*



wendy5a1 said:


> Hello Woodworkers, I just purchased a CNC router and trying to wrap my head around getting the right router bits, I have already spent a good bit of money and would like to have a chart that shows what each router bit will do and specs. Does anyone know where I can find one. Thanks Wendy


I wish in my wildest dreams I could afford a CNC router. Question do you have a 'CNC' router or just like most of normal mortals a router. Maybe just a router with a selction of bits. Get some scrap, read the instruction, and safety instructions and then experiment. For free routing, ie without a table mount just ensure material is secure to bench. then ensure that base will stay firm on top of work. Done by extra scrap to ensure parallel operation along length, then ask questions we're all here.

If you actually have a CNC router and asking this question, then sell it. its massively dangerous in the wrong hands. This is a system that in the wrong hands will have no hands. Remember unless the power is off to everything...all servo motors..drive motors..and computer.. then its potentially a LIVE beast..


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Soap*



PaulH said:


> I wish in my wildest dreams I could afford a CNC router. Question do you have a 'CNC' router or just like most of normal mortals a router. Maybe just a router with a selction of bits. Get some scrap, read the instruction, and safety instructions and then experiment. For free routing, ie without a table mount just ensure material is secure to bench. then ensure that base will stay firm on top of work. Done by extra scrap to ensure parallel operation along length, then ask questions we're all here.
> 
> If you actually have a CNC router and asking this question, then sell it. its massively dangerous in the wrong hands. This is a system that in the wrong hands will have no hands. Remember unless the power is off to everything...all servo motors..drive motors..and computer.. then its potentially a LIVE beast..


Sorry have just re-read my response and it seems a bit negative. If you have a CNC router and the necessary software. Then the software will drive the bit. So to experiment just make a base to cut into. Melt bar soap and candlewax into shape of blank and use this until you are happy with profile and software config..

Regards
Paul Harper


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

The bits you select will depend on the material you will be routing and the capacity of the machine you bought. Onsrud, Whiteside, CMT, Amana and several other bit manufacturers will provide catalogs that will give you starting recomendations and then you can fine tune from there.

Good luck with your new machine. Once you are set up and running you can post some pictures of the work you will be doing on your CNC.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

One problem with cnc bits is that they aint cheap. Just grab a hand full and see what you think isnt exactly the easiest thing for new owners to pull off.

If you are a huge cabinet companie you probably use three bits or mabey 11 if you have multiple cutters on every axis and the manufacturere probably tossed in the bits with that quarter of a mil machine and have a deal with whoever made those bits.

If you are new to cnc don't give it back. Haha. Treat it with respect, get help when you need it. If you bought a US machine the manufacturer is a great place to start since what you say about them and their machine on the interweb really matters.

This is a great forum and there are others.

What did you get? I recently ordered a new Camaster. Very excited


----------



## wendy5a1 (Mar 6, 2014)

PaulH said:


> I wish in my wildest dreams I could afford a CNC router. Question do you have a 'CNC' router or just like most of normal mortals a router. Maybe just a router with a selction of bits. Get some scrap, read the instruction, and safety instructions and then experiment. For free routing, ie without a table mount just ensure material is secure to bench. then ensure that base will stay firm on top of work. Done by extra scrap to ensure parallel operation along length, then ask questions we're all here.
> 
> If you actually have a CNC router and asking this question, then sell it. its massively dangerous in the wrong hands. This is a system that in the wrong hands will have no hands. Remember unless the power is off to everything...all servo motors..drive motors..and computer.. then its potentially a LIVE beast..


I do have a 2'x3' CNC router.. I am not a newbie to machines as the last 6 years I have operated a 1500 Watt Laser cutting machine that is 4 feet by 8 feet. I have also used hand held routers and bench mounted routers, However this machine cuts down and I want to make sure I do not waste money on bits that do not work well with this machine. Also I am doing detail engraving and cutting so bit selection is crucial. I appreciate your response and love advice.. Thanks Wendy


----------



## wendy5a1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks will do!!


----------



## wendy5a1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Shortslvs said:


> One problem with cnc bits is that they aint cheap. Just grab a hand full and see what you think isnt exactly the easiest thing for new owners to pull off.
> 
> If you are a huge cabinet companie you probably use three bits or mabey 11 if you have multiple cutters on every axis and the manufacturere probably tossed in the bits with that quarter of a mil machine and have a deal with whoever made those bits.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.. No way am I giving it back! It is an Industrial CNC shortcut 203. It will be great once I get past the learning curve, I am used to a laser cutting machine so this is a little bit different. How did you decide what machine to get?


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Have had real good success getting bits from "drillman1" on ebay. I have no affiliation with this gentleman just real satisfied with quality of product and customer service.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

wendy5a1 said:


> Hello Woodworkers, I just purchased a CNC router and trying to wrap my head around getting the right router bits, I have already spent a good bit of money and would like to have a chart that shows what each router bit will do and specs. Does anyone know where I can find one. Thanks Wendy


Wendy,

If you would like to proof read a chapter of a book I am working on, you might get some answers.

Bill


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

wendy5a1 said:


> Thanks for the response.. No way am I giving it back! It is an Industrial CNC shortcut 203. It will be great once I get past the learning curve, I am used to a laser cutting machine so this is a little bit different. How did you decide what machine to get?


It was quite the process actually. I looked hard into all the US companies, sought advice from a couple expert builders and even spoke with the big US based Chinese distributor.

Once I gathered enough knowledge to properly compare the products, costs, and service I landed on Camaster. Shop Sabre was very close and so was Laguna. I got a Stinger 3 with their X3 upgrade plus a couple other things. In that price range I really think CM offered the best machine. That may be totally different next year as many companies realize there is a market for the 4x8 or 5x10 machines among small/medium shop owners. I almost forgot to mention that I got quotes on machines from all those mentioned companies and took several days comparing what I got for what I spent.

I am hoping to get a laser next....


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I just saw Bill's post. He was one of the guys that helped learn the what's what's of CNC machines.

Thanks again Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

My pleasure Fred. I hope you enjoy your Stinger.

Bill


----------



## wendy5a1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.. sounds like you did the proper thing I am afraid I jumped in a little fast.. However I am having fun with it.. getting better at it.


----------



## teebee (Mar 31, 2014)

I got a ShopBot last October, and the bits that came with the machine are Onsrud. They are high quality and so far have stayed very sharp, cutting everything from White pine to Walnut to MDF even solid surface materials. I have purchased some "less expensive" bits to try, but I con't complain about the Onsrud.


----------

